# Hi everyone!



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm Jamie and I ride dressage as well as huntseat. Some of you may know me from another horse forum as "Jack of Diamonds". I currently own two horses. Pokey is my 4 year old, 16.1 hand Appendix mare. She is currently for sale because she is too much horse for me. This is Pokey:










My other horse is Jack of Diamonds "Jack". Jack is a 9 year old, 14.3 hand pinto gelding. He's been primarily a trail horse his whole life but I am doing ring work with him now. Here he is:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

Beautiful horses! I love Jack's coloring, and his name!


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome! Sounds like a bunch of people are flocking this way from the other forum!


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

mlkarel2010 thank you!  

Mercury- Yea, I noticed that too! What the heck happened to the other forum? Oh well, I like it here alot anyways! (I've been browsing). Seems like a great group with alot of great info! I plan on sticking around. :wink:


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello! I'm going to have to keep everyone from the other forum straight over here, the new names are going to kill me.


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Vegas! LOL I know right!!


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to see you over here!!!! As long as everyone has a photo of their horses I should be okay! lol.


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie Anne said:


> Mercury- Yea, I noticed that too! What the heck happened to the other forum? Oh well, I like it here alot anyways! (I've been browsing). Seems like a great group with alot of great info! I plan on sticking around. :wink:


Yup I feel the same way. I first found it when it first started but there wasn't much activity and I just quit posting here, but then I couldn't get onto the other one so I decided to see what this one was like now. Definately like this one better! The atmosphere seems much friendlier and I think I'll stick to this one.


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

> Definately like this one better! The atmosphere seems much friendlier and I think I'll stick to this one


Ditto! I'm so glad alot of the old gang from the other forum are coming here! I was feeling like I was finally getting to know them all (since I was a newbie) and then the forum went down.


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay! Welcome! It's great to see you here. Hi Jack! You're looking as handsome as ever.

ETA: You know, I don't think I knew of Pokey before. Hi, Pokey. You're a good girl.


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey there JackieB!! I don't think I ever posted pics of Pokey on the other forum, I just realized that now that you mention it lol.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey Jamie, so glad to see you here!! LOL. Our other forum seemed to literally go dead. I'm glad you are on here too! Your horses are looking well!


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Jubilee! Thanks! I know, no one goes on the other forum we created for the old "HI" group lol. I'm so glad were all able to keep in contact through the internet world lol! Your mare looks wonderful as well!


----------

